# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  how to repair/or replace formica on section of benchtop

## diane

:Wink: I have a rental property in brisbane.My old tennant has burnt a hole in the bech top with a formica lamniate.at this stage I dont want to replace kitchenbenchtops ,just repair.Is there any suggestions on how this can be repaired or a company that can replace with laminate sheeting ?So I can re-let the place.Also any hints on how to remove liqid nails off gyprock walls?  :Yikes2:

----------


## Make it work

Hi Diane,
Welcome to the forum. 
Sounds like you had a wonderful tennant, hope this will be covered by the bond. 
Is it just a section you need to replace or do you have to do the lot? How big an area are you looking at one way or the other? Is the existing laminate still available or can you find something similar? 
As for removal, it depends on the type of adhesive that was used but you may be able to get a putty knife under the surface and work it in to break the adhesive bond you will eventually remove the lot, but it may be a bit of effort. 
Perhaps, you can get some advice from a kitchen supplier or cabinet maker who does benchtops, they should be able to advise you if it is more economical to do a repair or replacement of the laminate or even the whole top. 
As for the removing liquid nails from gyprock, it depends on how much and how visible it is. 
Sometimes scraping the high spots followed by spakle, sand & paint will do but other times it is easier to replace the sheet. 
Maybe posting some pics of both the problems would help get some more specific answers, but hope that helps.

----------


## diane

THANKS ALAN,Bond does not cover it we have long since used that up with other issues and insurance does not look promising. :Mad: However,my plan was to replace kitchen in 18 months.So when I discovered theburn mark,I was less than happy its a seperate section of bench on the other side of stove its the smallest section and if the coluor is slightly off at least  it wont be so bad as it is a corner section.Diane :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## diane

[quote=diane;787352]THANKS ALAN,Bond does not cover it we have long since used that up with other issues,let"s not go there!! And insurance does not look promising. :Mad: However,my plan was to replace kitchen in 18 months.So when I discovered theburn mark,I was less than happy.So am looking for a cost effective and fast solution so i can get a new tennant. Its a seperate section of bench on the other side of stove its the smallest section and if the coluor is slightly off at least it wont be so bad as it is a corner section.Diane :Wink:

----------


## Make it work

Ah the fun of rental properties, we had 2 at once in the 90's along with 2 little daughters. 
We never got to have any time with the kids, always fixing things that would never have broken if treated with the least bit of care and then the buggers use any excuse why they are so late with the rent. We sold up and got the hell out of that rat race. 
Mind you the properties would be worth a lot more now than what we sold them for, so the jury is out if we did the right thing or not. 
If all else fails, expenses for maintenance & repairs is tax deductable, but a new kitchen is a capital expense to be depreciated.... or it used to be.... 
Sounds feasible to replace just that section of laminate. Does it have a rolled edge? That might be a bit more of a challenge to DIY.

----------


## arms

> I have a rental property in brisbane.My old tennant has burnt a hole in the bech top with a formica lamniate.at this stage I dont want to replace kitchenbenchtops ,just repair.Is there any suggestions on how this can be repaired or a company that can replace with laminate sheeting ?So I can re-let the place.Also any hints on how to remove liqid nails off gyprock walls?

  easiest way and by far the cheapest way is to buy a small Clark Surface Saver ,these are cut into the top of the bench ,much the same as a sink or hotplate ,

----------


## diane

:brava: Thanks for ,for that advice,I presume they are from clark rubber,I see you you are a kitchen fitter,well I will need to replace in 12-18months,and will certainly contact you, when ready.thanks for offering a constructive solution,unfortunately some folk think because we have created a personal opportunity of saving for our future,that we are rolling in it.Some times this is not the case,Regards Diane :Biggrin:

----------


## arms

> Thanks for ,for that advice,I presume they are from clark rubber,I see you you are a kitchen fitter,well I will need to replace in 12-18months,and will certainly contact you, when ready.thanks for offering a constructive solution,unfortunately some folk think because we have created a personal opportunity of saving for our future,that we are rolling in it.Some times this is not the case,Regards Diane

  no not clark rubber ,clark sinks, go to a specialist plumbing outlet NOT a hardware store to ask about these

----------


## lbg

> If all else fails, expenses for maintenance & repairs is tax  deductable, but a new kitchen is a capital expense to be depreciated....  or it used to be....

  check with your accountant on this one, but if you are replacing like for like as a "repair" then you may find you can deduct the kitchen in full that financial year. If, on the other hand, you decided to replace it because you wanted something better, then it's a capital expense and needs to be depreciated.

----------


## nww1969

Had a friend cook his bench top from a hot pan. 
I glued a white tile 200x200 over the burnt area and looks ok.
Its now used constantly for placing the hot pans on when taking off the heat.
Glued and grouted the edges so it looks neat, been on about 4 years now
and matches the other white tiles on the wall.

----------


## Bloss

> no not clark rubber ,clark sinks, go to a specialist plumbing outlet NOT a hardware store to ask about these

   :What he said:  In an identical circumstance I took an even easier & cheaper option: I simply purchased an opaque glass trivet with stainless stand-offs (like this one  http://images.google.com.au/imgres?i...a%3DN%26um%3D1 ) and sat it over the marked & bubbled area of the creamy white laminated bench top. It matched fine, was tempered glass and cost around $25. lasted through two more tenants until I re-did the kitchen. Even a simple timber cutting board would do the same!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## GraemeCook

Good Morning Diane 
Contrary to the above advice, do not attempt to remove the existing laminex/formica - it is a difficult task and totally unnecessary. 
If the benchtop is not too big you can simly glue another sheet of laminex/formica on top of the existing surface.  Last time a bought some it cost about $60 per square metre for cut material (not a whole sheet, which is 30% cheaper). 
The patch jobs recommended by Arms and Bloss should also get you through until remodelling time. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Take a look at this video for some additional ideas.  :Smilie:   How to Repair Laminate Counters | Video | Kitchen Countertops | Kitchens | This Old House

----------

